# Another Satisfied Spider Hill Customer - Swaying Zombie



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Hey Peeps! I know you have heard me going on about my Valentine's gift from my husband...A Swaying Zombie Prop kit from Spider Hill Prop Works.... Well we have been out of town, or tied up the last few weekends so I haven't had a chance to put it together, but I went to Lowe's to get the wood for the base today.  That was the hardest part about the whole zombie build. I swear to you, it took all of fifteen minutes to assemble it today. The movement is very zombie-esque and I added the wonderful zombie head and hands I got from dubbax3 to the PVC frame....I am beyond thrilled! If you want a wonderful prop that anyone can assemble, this is the prop for you! I will add the video tomorrow, my IPad doesn't want to cooperate tonight, for whatever reason. I think I'm going to need a couple more of these guys, they are just wonderful! Luckily I have a birthday coming up.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing yours with the head/hands. That's my next step with mine, once the weather cooperates.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Wow...that's really great Jana! I think all I got for Valentines Day was to cook my own dinner and watch TV. Unfortunately, my wife doesn't really think about getting those kinds of things for me as gifts. I think I did get an e-card sent to me, or maybe that was last year?*_


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Can't wait to see it Pumpkin, I have a kit bookmarked for myself in the near future as well. You can never have too many Zombies!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:...and without further ado.....
My Swaying Zombie from Spider Hill with the amazing zombie head and hands from dubbax3....sorry for the nudity of the little guy....I have to go 'Goodwill' hunting to get an outfit for him....get it? (I crack myself up...)

http://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m545/pumpkin513/Zombie%20Video/Swayingzombie_zpsb99d9074.mp4
He is just awesome...I could watch him sway all day! Can I count this as one prop almost down and 14 to go???


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That's pretty cool good gift!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks really good even without appropriate dress That kit and dubbax's pieces make for a killer combination.


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Very cool! What kind of base is it attached to? I tried making one from CycloneJack's tutorial but didn't attach it to a base yet and the little sucker just keeps wondering away as soon as I start the wiper motor. Also, where did you find those hands? They look amazing!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

He looks great Jana. Really like the head/hands.


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 19, 2007)

Jana, 

Thank you for posting this, he looks great. Those hands are fantastic. 

Looking forward to seeing him dressed. 

Size 36-38 waist and a 34 inch inseam work well. The pants will hang right on the waist plate.

I am happy that you are enjoying the kit.  We appreciate the kind words.

Ryan


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Diabolik said:


> Jana,
> 
> Thank you for posting this, he looks great. Those hands are fantastic.
> 
> ...


:jol:Ryan, I am just being totally honest. That is the easiest kit ever and the motion is flawless. I have the specifications for his clothes written down so I can go shopping for him. (he keeps requesting a sequined Elvis jumpsuit...but I think....no....not zombie-ish enough) Thanks for a wonderful product and a totally complete kit. BTW, I agree, dubbax3 rocks the zombie hands and head.... He is a genius!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Jack Mac said:


> Very cool! What kind of base is it attached to? I tried making one from CycloneJack's tutorial but didn't attach it to a base yet and the little sucker just keeps wondering away as soon as I start the wiper motor. Also, where did you find those hands? They look amazing!


The wood is a 15 X 24 (half inch thick) piece of wood I bought from Lowes. I actually bought a larger piece and the nice guy cut it into three pieces for me, with one being a half inch short...but I think a half inch isn't going to make a big difference. (can you tell I am planning for more zombies?) The hands and head I purchased from forum member dubbax3 and he was great to deal with. He actually foam filled them for me and inserted PVC since I was using it for a prop. All in all, this has been a stellar experience from ordering and buying the zombie head and hands from dubbax3 to buying my Swaying Zombie kit from Spider Hill to, "wow, look! I've got a zombie"! Forum folks are the BEST!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That is a wicked cool motion! I love the head and hands. Great selection Jana!
Holy crap...I just realized it looks like me dragging my ass to the bathroom first thing in the morning! Now that's creepy!


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

I think a zombie Elvis would be great - thank you very much.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

looks awesome, another creep to haunt the night.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Looking great can't wait to see him dressed up..


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thanks forum peeps, I appreciate the critiques and thanks for the kind words and positive feedback. You guys are my center and my sunshine. I will post pics when I have clothes for him.... I kind of love him...BTW....his name is Edward. (let's not forget the great kit from Spider Hill and the loverly zombie head and hands from dubbax3)


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:You guys are my center and my sunshine.


Wow! You need a life!! LMAO!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Edward looks Awesome!!! I can't wait to see what stylish zombies are wearing this year!


----------



## Halloween FX Props (Jul 14, 2013)

Freaking awesome!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

jdubbya said:


> Wow! You need a life!! LMAO!!


:jol: I guess I should have said you guys are my "Halloween" center and sunshine. I get so excited about Zombie props and ghostly ghosts and my "normal" friends just shake their heads. I think they think I'm nuts. It's nice to have a Halloween place with Halloween people that get me.


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

That's awesome.....well guess I have to save money.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

love the movement,, very cool


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thanks THL, HFXP, George and Bethie....I am very fond of Edward, myself. He has that whole, "boney body" thing going on....but dang it...he has that funky, body groove thing too, going on, which I dig.....it's hard not to fall for him.


----------

